# Back on a HT (another long post)



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

so yesterday (sunday) we were suppoused to ride from el Centro de Choulula to Las Antenas, sure that would be nice, no real climbing untill we hit las antenas, pass a few pueblitos and ride a fair amount of paved roads or terracerias, why dont i take Camilla (my c'dale HT)... yeah I think I will. 
8:00 a friend of mine(#1) arrives at my place, we had to pick up another friend(#2) after that and by 8:45 we arrived to yet another friends(#3) house were we had planned to leave my car and start the ride (its roughly a 10 min ride to cholula centro). as friend #3 was comming out we realized it was 45 mins later than we had planned to start the ride, no biggie, however he also pointed out that the ride was gonna be roughly 4hours+ long, and 2 other friends were MIA. so he suggested we try metepec, and we agreed on that (metepec is about a 30 min drive away, and a 1hr ride aprox) now the track we all had in mind doing is not the popobike, (mostly sand and flat) we all knew we were doing los escalones, wich means we do the same road climb as the popobike (1.8Kms very... very steep) and down the side of a cliff (or a barranca) and the kind of track u would apreciate a FS bike because its basically a cattle road built by a series of wide steps made with rocks. Ive done it before on the HT but lately ive been riding priscilla (FS flux) since april and was a bit concerned about doing such a techie ride back on a HT. 
so we started to climb and switched our testosterone on. friend #2, #3 and I took the lead while friend #1 took his own pace. we started making some jokes while we were still on peloton mode and I took the first offensive move, #3 stuck with me and #2 was slowly being left behind this seemed strange because #2 is on the track team at college and runs the 400mts flat race; we later found out he hadnt trained in two months and he was trying out his dads new bike so he was just getting used to it. 3/4 of the climb up #3 makes the move to loose me, I stick with him for another 100mts or so but my legs began to burn like hell, so he took the win. 
top of the climb and its ALL downhill from here. a couple of climbs near the end because we go below where we started. #2 and #3 head up to the start of the descent and I stay back giving #1 tips for the downhill (he started riding 3 months ago) we regroup and my friends nominate me for the lead down, sure, i hessitate a bit because I know the rocks may bounce u OTB if ure not careful and of course I wished I was on my flux. I took off anyways (yeah, like i had a choice) last time I made this track was over 5 months ago, as i began to go over the rocks they started to steer me all over the place, got the hang of it by the end of the first set of steps and realized it wasnt that tough as I waited for the rest of my friends. I was feeling great on the HT and almost made it look easy; untill friend #2 made a perfect run-off landing OTB on one of the sets of steps. he came out clean, however he bent his rear rim and we had to take about 20 mins untill it was rideable again. things went smooth from there on and near the end of the ride we started to do some more techie climbing, no problem whatsoever, it did feel diferent having to choose cleaner lines and doing more body adjustments on the bike vs the flux but I really enjoyed it. 
I realized u never really forget ur first true love (or at least ur first real Mt bike) this girl's a keeper and she will have to get along with the flux. she still gives me a fun time out on the dirt:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry for responding so late, let's bring this back up! (besides, the forum's been dead!

Ok, I also went back to a HT. Overall, I think that both of my bikes have pretty similar geometries, so they're not a day/night difference.

I haven't really taken my Viento to really tough places, but I think that it would be fine. I just think that the FS is better for long distances, more comfty. Okay, and overall, I have a nicer build on my FS.

Where I think that the FS outshines the HT is on traction. I really feel a difference when I'm going downhill and I have to cross a step that's sort of inclined, it's hard to describe. The FS really hangs on and 'slides' down, where the HT just pooof! down it goes. I admit that it may be the tires, but I think it's more that it doens't have any rear suspension.

Have fun!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

YA LO HABIA DICHO PERO QUE DIABLOS!

ADORO LAS HT´S E INSISTO QUE SON MAS DIVERTIDAS QUE LAS DOBLES... BUENO LAS DOBLES TIENE LO SUYO... SOBRE TODO PARA SUBIR DE AHI EN FUERA NO SIENTO DIFERENCIA... ES MAS BONITO SENTIR A FLOR DE PIEL LAS ROCAS Y LA TERRACERIA.... QUE BONITO ES LO BONITO!:smilewinkgrin: 

ESPERO NO TARDAR MUCHO EN REGRESAR CON UNA HT... LA SANTA CRUZ CHAMELEON ES LA IDONEA PARA SER MI FIEL COMPAÑERA Y POR QUE NO SUSTITUIR A MI DOBLE ETSX.

FELICIDADES A QUIENES POSEAN UNA HARDTAIL! :rockon:


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Coincido, sí. En lo personal no me acostumbro a las dobles. Aparte de la K2 y la Turbo tengo una Jamis Dakar y no me siento cómodo en ella. De hecho, sólo siento ventaja de la suspensión trasera cuando salto, porque ni en subidas, bajadas ni planos. Igual y soy un retrógrada que se niega a avanzar junto con la tecnologái disponible, pero para mí sólo las HTs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Las HT son divertidas y chidas.... las dobles son mejores. Punto. :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Las HT son divertidas y chidas.... las dobles son mejores. Punto. :thumbsup:


Coincido.... Me gusta mucho la Viento, pero si solo pudiera quedarme con una, vendo la HT....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Las HT son divertidas y chidas.... las dobles son mejores. Punto. :thumbsup:


No se pudo decir mejor.

Rigidas, si son padres y todo, pero si solo pudiera tener una bici (upsss, solo tengo una ) esta seria una doble sin pensarlo.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Las HT son divertidas y chidas.... las dobles son mejores. Punto. :thumbsup:


Si, solamente en subida y en terrenos muy accidentados te ehca la mano con mas tracción... de ahi todo igual ... yo me quedaría con una rigida...  si asi es...

Pero bueno ara que pelearse si se pueden tener ambas!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Las HT son divertidas y chidas.... las dobles son mejores. Punto. :thumbsup:


Si, solamente en subida y en terrenos muy accidentados te echa la mano con mas tracción... de ahi todo igual ... yo me quedaría con una rigida...  si asi es...

Pero bueno para que pelearse si se pueden tener ambas!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> ...Pero bueno para que pelearse si se pueden tener ambas!


Hahaha, eso es lo que pienso.. pero sigo pensando que las dobles son más versátiles...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Buenas para aprender a ser smooth ya que no perdonan y asi aprendes a agarrar buenas lineas... y tambien cuando eres pobre.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Buenas para aprender a ser smooth ya que no perdonan y asi aprendes a agarrar buenas lineas... y tambien cuando eres pobre.


Si pero hay que tener cuidado con algunos "malos habitos" que pueden crear.

Las dobles son simplemente otro animal y deben manejarse diferente. Alguien que ha pasado mucho tiempo en una HT, le va a tomar cierto tiempo quitarse algunos habitos que son utiles en la HT y que no lo son en la doble.

Pedalear parado, seleccion de lineas (a veces la mas suave, no es la mejor linea y cuando has estado mucho tiempo en una HT tu mente se acostumbra a tomar la linea mas suave, no la mas rapida), frenado, etc.

La HT es tal vez la mejor escuela, pero como todas las escuelas, algun dia te tienes que graduar y la vida fuera de la escuela es diferente.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

La HT es tal vez la mejor escuela, pero como todas las escuelas, algun dia te tienes que graduar y la vida fuera de la escuela es diferente.[/QUOTE]

:nono: yo me gradue en una HT por asi decirlo.... ya una doble... te hace las cosas más sencillas... a diferencia de la esucela afuera las cosas son mas duras... caso contrario a ir de una HT a una doble... Robert a dado en el clavo las dobles son mas "versatiles" en diferentes condiciones de terrenos y climas... si esta humedo, lodozo ó suelto el terreno, una doble te va a facilitar por mucho todos esos problemas...

Lo verdaderamente duro es pedaler en una HT .. eso si te hace graduarte... despues sobre una doble... "que venga lo que sea" :rockon: ( wow! que fantoche me vi!:skep: )

Saludos!:cornut:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> La HT es tal vez la mejor escuela, pero como todas las escuelas, algun dia te tienes que graduar y la vida fuera de la escuela es diferente.


:nono: yo me gradue en una HT por asi decirlo.... ya una doble... te hace las cosas más sencillas... a diferencia de la esucela afuera las cosas son mas duras... caso contrario a ir de una HT a una doble... Robert a dado en el clavo las dobles son mas "versatiles" en diferentes condiciones de terrenos y climas... si esta humedo, lodozo ó suelto el terreno, una doble te va a facilitar por mucho todos esos problemas...

Lo verdaderamente duro es pedaler en una HT .. eso si te hace graduarte... despues sobre una doble... "que venga lo que sea" :rockon: ( wow! que fantoche me vi!:skep: )

Saludos!:cornut:[/QUOTE]

Lo que quise decir es que la doble necesita otro tipo de manejo diferente que la HT y que si realmente quieres extraer todo el jugo de tu doble, tienes que parender a pedalearla y manejarla como una doble y no como una HT.

Por otro lado, si la doble hace todo mas facil, para que usar una HT?  
No veo gente usando computadoras Commodore 64 nomas por "el reto de hacer algo mas dificil". 

Todo mi respeto a quienes viven y aman las HT... pero a la hora de la verdad, la doble es mejor por todos lados (siempre y cuando se comparen bicis de nivel semejante... de una Turbo de doble suspension a una Ricky Martin Blizzard, me voy por la Blizzard).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ...Por otro lado, si la doble hace todo mas facil, para que usar una HT?
> No veo gente usando computadoras Commodore 64 nomas por "el reto de hacer algo mas dificil".
> 
> Todo mi respeto a quienes viven y aman las HT... pero a la hora de la verdad, la doble es mejor por todos lados (siempre y cuando se comparen bicis de nivel semejante... de una Turbo de doble suspension a una Ricky Martin Blizzard, me voy por la Blizzard).


Bueno... yo creo que ahora no puedes usar una Commodore 64 con los programas actuales, o para las funciones actuales. Pero si puedes usar una HT en las rutas que seguimos haciendo, creo que es un poco diferente la analogía.

Sería a la mejor mas adecuada la comparación a querer usar una línea de comandos para copiar archivos en lugar de usar ventanas. A la mejor algunos techies piensan que a la mejor es mas rápido y eficiente escribir 'Copy c:\superruta\larga\con\muchas\diagonales\arhivo123.txt c:\otra\ruta\larga\y\complicada' en lugar de abrir dos ventanas y arrastrar el ícono.....

Y bueno, en cuanto a la comparación, igual, el comparar una doble BR contra una HT Moots


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bueno... yo creo que ahora no puedes usar una Commodore 64 con los programas actuales, o para las funciones actuales. Pero si puedes usar una HT en las rutas que seguimos haciendo, creo que es un poco diferente la analogía.
> 
> Sería a la mejor mas adecuada la comparación a querer usar una línea de comandos para copiar archivos en lugar de usar ventanas. A la mejor algunos techies piensan que a la mejor es mas rápido y eficiente escribir 'Copy c:\superruta\larga\con\muchas\diagonales\arhivo123.txt c:\otra\ruta\larga\y\complicada' en lugar de abrir dos ventanas y arrastrar el ícono.....
> 
> Y bueno, en cuanto a la comparación, igual, el comparar una doble BR contra una HT Moots


La pregunta persiste... si la doble es mejor, para que la rigida?

Pero como siempre... a cada quien lo suyo.

Tal vez no me gustan las HT porque rode muchos años en ellas. Desde que tenia 6 años, hasta que cumpli unos 25. Desde entonces no he vuelto atras y la unica hardtail que veo en mi futuro es una bici de ruta o una HT para poder llevar a mi chavito.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> La pregunta persiste... si la doble es mejor, para que la rigida?
> 
> Pero como siempre... a cada quien lo suyo.
> 
> Tal vez no me gustan las HT porque rode muchos años en ellas. Desde que tenia 6 años, hasta que cumpli unos 25. Desde entonces no he vuelto atras y la unica hardtail que veo en mi futuro es una bici de ruta o una HT para poder llevar a mi chavito.


Yo no se por que tengo la Viento, pero me divierto mucho con ella 

Para rígidas, la que me gustaría es una Moots Rigormootis o una Eleven de Titus (titanio las 2)


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Si pero hay que tener cuidado con algunos "malos habitos" que pueden crear.
> 
> Las dobles son simplemente otro animal y deben manejarse diferente. Alguien que ha pasado mucho tiempo en una HT, le va a tomar cierto tiempo quitarse algunos habitos que son utiles en la HT y que no lo son en la doble.
> 
> ...


Las dobles tambien te dan malos habitos (depender de la suspension).......aunque si nunca te vas a pasar a una HT en realidad no importa


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Tranquilos !


Seguro como dice atinadamente el tocayo... el pedaleo en una doble es sinonimo de buena técnica de pedaleo y por concecuencias el manejo es otro... auqnue a decir verdad si pedales decentemente... no vas a tener ningún problema en aventarte unos "esprints" 

Ya lo habia comentado antes... el traer una doble significa que debes cambiar y mejorar tu pedaleo... en la rigida es mas sencillo y facill lo que la hace mas divertida y menso complicado todo... creo que ese es otro punto a considerar... el por qué son más divertidas.

en fin yo no tengo problemas con ninguna de las dos... ni que estuviera de moda!   

y por cierto toc... ¿que traes contra las Ricky Martin??!!! 


Si la blizzard es muy buen cuadro pero por 9,000.00 varitos traiendolo de allá si esta cañon... yo me conformo con un chameleon. 


dejemos este tema atras... son mas mejor las HT por mayoria.... no se diga más!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> y por cierto toc... ¿que traes contra las Ricky Martin??!!!
> 
> Si la blizzard es muy buen cuadro pero por 9,000.00 varitos traiendolo de allá si esta cañon... yo me conformo con un chameleon.


Nada!!! De hecho me encanta la Blizzard!

Otra rigida que me gustaria sería la Evil Sovereign... yummy!!

La Chameleon esta chida para ser una Chafa Cruz (antes de que me crucifiquen, es chiste, nadie se ofenda!  ). Muy chida.

Aunque no me gustan las rigidas, de vez en cuando me subo a la de carreras para acordarme como se debe de pedalear bien.

Es muy cierto lo que menciona nuestro joven 545cuash... las dobles tienen lo suyo tambien, de hecho es facil que te escondan una mala tecnica de pedaleo. Unos lo reconocemos, otros le echan la culpa a la pobre suspension y dicen que "rebotan mucho".

Pero creo que mi proxima rigida sería una Alubike o similar... la quiero para sacar a pasear al Mini-Warp.

Pa la montaña, mi Ghettoblade se muestra muy, pero muy suficiente y divertida. Ademas, mi esposa ya ve medio feo eso las dos bicis.:skep:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pa la montaña, mi Ghettoblade se muestra muy, pero muy suficiente y divertida. Ademas, mi esposa ya ve medio feo eso las dos bicis.:skep:


Ni que decir.. a mi se me dio muchos problemas mi novia cuando meti la singlespeed aqui... originalmente iba a ser una bici "barata", que para el invierno y andar en la cuidad y a la universidad, se suponia que la bici iba a quedar encadenada en el corredor del edificio junto con las otras bicicletas y solo 2 (la Epic en ese momento, y la bici de ella en el apartamento), pero cuando le meti partes buenas me dio miedo dejarla afuera, asi que ahora son 3 bicis en la entrada al apto (adentro)...

pues total ahora lo unico que le falta es los cambios para ser una super HT ... es una enfermedad!

Volviendo a la discusion de HT y FS, yo prefiero la FS, aunque la HT y ademas SS me hace no perder los buenos habitos de andar una hardtail... lo mejor de los dos mundos :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> pues total ahora lo unico que le falta es los cambios para ser una super HT ... es una enfermedad!


Jajaja, es horrible tener UGI (especialmente cuando no tienes varo para curarlo )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Jajaja, es horrible tener UGI (especialmente cuando no tienes varo para curarlo )


Si, wey... Despues del ultimo ataque de UGI, termine en una esquina con tacones altos... todavia me duele.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Si, wey... Despues del ultimo ataque de UGI, termine en una esquina con tacones altos... todavia me duele.


Sip, los tacones altos lastiman los tobillos si no estas acostumbrado a usarlos :nono: :crazy: 

oh si! 2 posts mas para 666


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Si, wey... Despues del ultimo ataque de UGI, termine en una esquina con tacones altos... todavia me duele.


HEHEHEHEHE.. cuidado en la esquina.. nunca sabes que te puede aparecer 

Solo por antojo aqui esta "el cuerpo del delito"



y hablando de UGI, ojo lo que me llego ayer... parece que mi dual control esta cantando viajera :lol: (en la FS, la SS sigue SS)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> HEHEHEHEHE.. cuidado en la esquina.. nunca sabes que te puede aparecer
> 
> Solo por antojo aqui esta "el cuerpo del delito"
> 
> ...


Bueno, ya que estamos con fotos, aqui esta la de mi HT


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Esa Viento esta "de pelos"... no se te ha ocurrido intentar andarla SS? Yo se que hay mucha trepada por alla, pero en la SS, los rides cortos se hacen mas "efectivos" (en otras palabras se te acaba el jugo mucho mas rapido  )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Esa Viento esta "de pelos"... no se te ha ocurrido intentar andarla SS? Yo se que hay mucha trepada por alla, pero en la SS, los rides cortos se hacen mas "efectivos" (en otras palabras se te acaba el jugo mucho mas rapido  )


Nahhhh, no estoy tan bien... necesito mi cambio 1-1 para muchas subidas 

Y la neta, se maneja muuuy parecido a la ML en cuanto a geometría (lo único que noto es que no hay suspensión trasera). Todavía no le doy mucho uso, pero cuando la use, la llevé a algunas rutas que pensaba que iban a ser muy difíciles para la HT, pero la neta se portó muy bien. Lo único que pensé es que para rodar a mas largas distancias tener la doble si hace la diferencia.

Edición:

Iba a ser una Chameleon (inclusive, sí había pagado hasta el adelanto a la tienda), pero los distribuidores no me la entregaron. Cancelé la orden y la pedí a EU. Me puse a investigar, y todos los que habían visto las 2 bicis me recomendaron la Viento sobre la Chameleon. En geometría estan muy parecidas (no son idénticas, pero si muy similares). Creo que la Chameleon si la quieres SS es un poco mas fácil por los dropouts (aunque como son horizontales se llaman diferentes), pero si la tienes con cambios, quitar la rueda trasera es un poco diferente.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Si.. es muy cierto.. la doble te permite llegar mas lejos y mas "fresco"

Yo solo dije que la convirtieras a SS, no te dije en cual marcha  solo que una SS en 1:1 seria terrible en los planos :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ta' güeno... ahí va mi HT....

Rzoz... veo que tienes una montaña de llantas que no usas (Cinder, Michelin, Roll-X, Alberts). Yo podria almacenarlas un rato en mi casa para quitarte espacio.

545, Tacu y cualquier interesado... tengo un algunas cosillas de las que me quiero deshacer (no es venta, es regalo):

(2) WTB Motoraptors 2.4" (2.3" real) que tienen bastante vida por delante, aunque una de ellas ya estuvo en dos cuadros.
(1) IRC Mythos XC 2.1" Delantera (es mas bien como 1.9", mas para racer-boy que otra cosa)
(1) manubrio Giant low-riser
(1) stem Vital 90 X 10°.


Voy a liberar un crankset Shimano FC-M440 de eje cuadrado, pero ese se lo voy a dar a mi cuate Edgar, que tiene dañada una de sus bielas.

Mi esposa dice que mis chacharas ya ocupan demasiado espacio.

Sascuach... Que pez con tu Swampthing?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Si.. es muy cierto.. la doble te permite llegar mas lejos y mas "fresco"
> 
> Yo solo dije que la convirtieras a SS, no te dije en cual marcha  solo que una SS en 1:1 seria terrible en los planos :lol:


Bueno, solo que te quieras ver como oso de circo.... pedalea, y pedalea, y pedalea... hasta me dió flojera escribirlo, hahaha


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Chispas yo estoy ahora arrepentido de vender mi SS :madman: la relacion que traia era 22 X 16 y solo una vez hice una salida a chiluca.. eso si de la casa hasta E.S. y fue un martirio ya que no veredie ni nada putra subida y termine acalambrado... en fin, la experiencia fue buena pero creo que me desepera un poco por qué la cedencia es otra y soy medio galgo en eso de planos y como que tu vas en ese ritmo y quieres ir un poco mas rapido.... 

Seguramente mi proxima HT será una SC Chameleon Con tijra fox vanilla de 140 mm un poco mas All-mountain... en fin felicidades por sus HT yo pondre fotos de lo que fue y no será :madman:   


toc me interesa una rueda motoraptor para ponerla adlenate y probar si se puede


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> toc me interesa una rueda motoraptor para ponerla adlenate y probar si se puede


OK... te aparto la mas nueva de las dos. Nomas por ser mi tocayo...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp said:


> Nada!!! De hecho me encanta la Blizzard!
> 
> Otra rigida que me gustaria sería la Evil Sovereign... yummy!!
> 
> ...


Hola a todos,

Ya hacía rato que no escribía y me sorprendío ver que ya lo hacen en español, que bueno que es así !. Por lo que respecta al debate de rígida contra doble, creo que todo es cuestión de gustos. En lo personal tengo dos dobles (Intense Spider y Yeti AS-R SL) y una rígida (Cannondale F-400). Cada una de ellas tiene diferencias importantes en su fincionamiento y la elección para rodar depende mucho del camino a tomar aunque debo decirles que prefiero más cualquiera de las dobles que la rígida. Ambas dobles son muy eficientes en cuanto a pedaleo y casi tan ligeras como la rígida (F400=10 kg, Yeti=10.4 kg y Spider=10.7 kg). Si tuviera que escoger entre todas, elegiría la AS-R SL. Y si tuviera que comprar una rígida, seguramente compraría una Moots Rigor o una Yeti ARC pero como ya les dije mejor me quedo con las dobles.

Saludos.

Fidel.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp, me interesaria la MotoRaptor 

Saludos


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Chispas yo estoy ahora arrepentido de vender mi SS :madman: la relacion que traia era 22 X 16 y solo una vez hice una salida a chiluca.. eso si de la casa hasta E.S. y fue un martirio ya que no veredie ni nada putra subida y termine acalambrado... en fin, la experiencia fue buena pero creo que me desepera un poco por qué la cedencia es otra y soy medio galgo en eso de planos y como que tu vas en ese ritmo y quieres ir un poco mas rapido....


Te entiendo... sin embargo 22 x 16 es bastante bajo aunque haya mucha subida... yo uso 32 x 18 y ahora voy a poner 32 x 20, sin embargo en esta parte de Alemania no hay mucha montaña alta... si estuviera de vuelta en Costa Rica, quien sabe si pudiera andar en una SS del todo..... aunque algunos si puedan (teamdicky hizo "La Ruta" en SS hace 2 años)

En fin... ojala lo intentes de nuevo y juegues un poco mas con "la marcha"

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp, me interesaria la MotoRaptor
> 
> Saludos


OK. Es tuya.
Pasa a mi casa y de paso, llevale a Sascuach su Swapthing que yo tengo desde tiempos de la Conquista.

Se acabaron las Motoraptors!!!

Por poco lo olvido... dentro de poco también voy a tener una rueda Deore 555 con aro sin nombre disponible para el primero que rompa su rueda trasera. Esa si la conservo conmigo "por si acaso", pero si alguien llegara a necesitar una rueda trasera de emergencia, ya saben donde hay una. Funciona con disco o vee-brake. La masa es de disco. Disponible a partir de la semana entrante. Nomas que Abel me entregue mi rueda "temporal" antes de mandar a hacer las Hope.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Te entiendo... sin embargo 22 x 16 es bastante bajo


Creo que mi tocayo le esta dando otra vez a la yerbabuena... si mal no recuerdo, el usaba una 32 X 16, no 22. Me acuerdo por que era el plato mediano de una multi Race Face.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Creo que mi tocayo le esta dando otra vez a la yerbabuena... si mal no recuerdo, el usaba una 32 X 16, no 22. Me acuerdo por que era el plato mediano de una multi Race Face.


Ah.. con razón..... yo me imagine que estaba usando esa relación porque estaba subiendo unas pendientes increibles o algo asi... 32 x 16 es un poco duro.... en general las relaciones 2:1 son bastante duras... yo prefiero cuidar un poco las rodillas y andar por debajo de 2:1


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> OK. Es tuya.
> Pasa a mi casa y de paso, llevale a Sascuach su Swapthing que yo tengo desde tiempos de la Conquista.


Jajajaja si cierto.....:skep: 
Si esque voy al Popobike (no se si voy a ir) me la podrias llevar?
Si no pues....un dia dense una vuelta aqui a SNT a andar


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Creo que mi tocayo le esta dando otra vez a la yerbabuena... si mal no recuerdo, el usaba una 32 X 16, no 22. Me acuerdo por que era el plato mediano de una multi Race Face.


Jajaja si! :lol: el pisto y la pacheques no em deja pensar bien... si la relación era 32 X 16 y bueno era genial para el asfalto y el "Estrit" pero para montaña de subida constante si que fue una verdadera hazaña de locos la que hice... bueno pienso que hubiera dado un poc mas el ancho si hubiera veredeado.... pero bueno no me resigno y algún día volveré contigo baby (SS):ihih: :arf:

Ah que tiempos aquellos de salir con la SS por la calle... lo único que tengo de recuerdo son sus fotos.. pornto las subiré... :smallviolin: :blush: :cryin:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Creo que mi tocayo le esta dando otra vez a la yerbabuena... si mal no recuerdo, el usaba una 32 X 16, no 22. Me acuerdo por que era el plato mediano de una multi Race Face.


Jajaja si! :lol: el pisto y la pacheques no me deja pensar bien... si, la relación era 32 X 16 y bueno era genial para el asfalto y el "Estrit" pero para montaña de subida constante si que fue una verdadera hazaña de locos la que hice... bueno pienso que hubiera dado un poc mas el ancho si hubiera veredeado.... pero bueno no me resigno y algún día volveré por ti baby (SS):ihih: :arf:

Ah que tiempos aquellos de salir con la SS por la calle... lo único que tengo de recuerdo son sus fotos.. pronto las subiré... :smallviolin: :blush: :cryin:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> OK... te aparto la mas nueva de las dos. Nomas por ser mi tocayo...


jeje ese nombre rules! :rockon: :drumroll: :headphones: gracias:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow! son las 11:11 a.m. es la hora extraterrestre...

Por qué cuando miras la hora casi seguido son exactamente las 11:11 sea de noche o de mañana? 

a mi me pasa eso seguido que cuando volteo al reloj, sea de la chompu, de pared. del ipod, o de cualquier otro ... son las 11:11... a ustedes no les ha pasado eso? 

Alguién sabe al respecto algo? :eekster: :yikes: ut: 

Será que es paranoia, esquizofrenia? ó tengo que bajar mi dosis:lol:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Wow! son las 11:11 a.m. es la hora extraterrestre...
> 
> Por qué cuando miras la hora casi seguido son exactamente las 11:11 sea de noche o de mañana?
> 
> ...


No, no tienes ni paranoia, esquizofrenia, o sobre dosis (bueno por lo del reloj). Lo que tienes que hacer es ponerle pilas a tu reloj, con eso ya vas a ver diferentes números....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> No, no tienes ni paranoia, esquizofrenia, o sobre dosis (bueno por lo del reloj). Lo que tienes que hacer es ponerle pilas a tu reloj, con eso ya vas a ver diferentes números....


hahahahahahahha muy buena


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

:skep: :skep: :skep: :skep: :skep: :skep: :skep: :skep: :skep: :skep: :skep:     :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------

